# Forum Software upgrade to VB 3.6 complete!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Hi folks,

Today I upgraded the site to the latest version of VBulletin (3.6). What was supposed to be a quick upgrade turned into an all day affair.

First, I apologize that the site was down all day. There were some large changes done to the database which took the server a bit of time to complete.

If you see any problems, please list them in this thread and I will get to them as soon as possible.

Now the good news! With this upgrade comes some great new features as I mentioned in *THIS THREAD* a few months back.

1. *Multi-Quote* - The much-requested multi-quote feature allows users to tag multiple posts that they wish to respond to by clicking a small button on each post. Once the user clicks the reply button, each tagged post is quoted.

2. *Mark Forums Read with AJAX* - If you wish to mark a forum read, you can simply click its status icon on the index page and the change will be processed without a reload. You can even mark individual sub-forums as read in the same way.

3. *Quote Tags Link to Quoted Post* - When quoting a post, the ID of the post is automatically included with the


> tag. When the quoted text is viewed in a thread, a small icon links back to the quoted post.
> 
> 4. *New Buddy/Ignore List Editor Saves with AJAX* - Along with a new interface, your buddy and ignore lists are saved with AJAX to prevent an unnecessary reload. Additionally to make the interface even easier to use, vBulletin searches for matching users as you type their names.
> 
> ...


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Congrats on 3.6.0!

Looks good!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I missed this place --- so much that I went back to the old place
for a visit. I'm glad you're back, Chris, and thanks for all you do.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

FYI, 

I have disabled the Private Message quick reply feature. There have been some problems with PM's coming up blank when people send replies. I will work on it when I get the chance.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well glad to hear that.. Thought i was seeing strange things.


----------

